# DTG VS. Heat Transfer VS. Screen Prinitng



## jswade (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi guys if there is a forum thread already in existence then please point me to it!

I am new and I want to know what I should focus on if start up costs on equiptment are not a relative issue. I want to do mainly short run t-shirt printing on all colors including black.

I am less concerned with start-up costs and more concerned with the quality of the print and ease of use. I would like to keep errors to a minimum.

I am however concerned with the cost of ink and want to get my per unit cost as low as possible (again without sacrificing quality)

Should I go screen print, heat transfer or DTG or some kind of combination?

Thanks so much in advance!

Josh


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

yes and no to all questions...
with screen printing...the old standby, you get great results, but is not a solution for small runs. Heat transfers for light colors is getting pretty good, some are better than others but in the main you can have a saleable garment. DTG is a great process, some units will not print on dark garments...I think the prices for us is from 14k to 23k...the Kornit is around 100k I think. Even with a 14-15k investment you really need to be sure you have the market...if not..just out souce as many of our members do


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jswade said:


> Hi guys if there is a forum thread already in existence then please point me to it!
> 
> I am new and I want to know what I should focus on if start up costs on equiptment are not a relative issue. I want to do mainly short run t-shirt printing on all colors including black.
> 
> ...


Yes, there's a few threads about this  You can find them here: 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/versus/


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Everything you're saying pretty much leads to screenprinting, _except_ short runs. Which means you're pretty much left with DTG as your only choice (and heat transfers were never on the table to begin with).


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, if its for short runs than you are looking at some form of heat transfer or direct to garment. What types of graphics will you be creating? Full color or One-two color? Lots of text based stuff or photos?

Are you wanting to do just t-shirts or other fabrics/items?

This will help to provide a better answer.


----------



## jswade (Sep 5, 2007)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Well, if its for short runs than you are looking at some form of heat transfer or direct to garment. What types of graphics will you be creating? Full color or One-two color? Lots of text based stuff or photos?
> 
> Are you wanting to do just t-shirts or other fabrics/items?
> 
> This will help to provide a better answer.


 
This will be for full color design and text - but no photos. Think concert t-shirts for artists. 

However, most of the runs will be between 10 and 20 shirts. Is the Korin that cafepress uses the best DTG? 

Is there a number that is typically deemed the minimum to make screen printing worthwhile? Like say 50 garments minimum? 

Thanks guys for your help!!!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

what we are doing right now, is using the heat press vinyl, and the brother dtg printer. The brother does not print white. But as of today, we havent lost any business because of this. 

I love that a customer comes in, and I can tell them their order will be ready by the end of the week. They love the full color printing on their white/light t's.

I love that a customer can come in (just a few minutes ago) and wants something on a black shirt with white writing, and I can tell them to come back in an hour and it will be ready. .......a young fella came in, wanted "duffle bag boyz" in white on a black shirt. Im done, and charged him $15.77! Very nice little profit.

For the ones that want full color on dark t's, we have decided that those will be the ones we will use silk screen transfers for. Unfortunately they cannot get just one, but have to purchase a set #. 

So far it is working quite well, and I wouldnt change a thing.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

What is the set # they must order for the transfers?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Printzilla said:


> What is the set # they must order for the transfers?


.............24


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Printzilla said:


> Thank you very much.


your welcome very much


----------



## Lbloves24 (Jul 2, 2007)

Robin said:


> your welcome very much


 
OK I just got my DTG and I have not used it yet, but what are you talking about with the transfers? I just got some really nice paper from pro world that claims no cutting on light colored shirts, have experiments and waiting to pull it out of the wash. But, I have not found any transfer paper that looks good on a black shirts. GOT SOME?????


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

They are screenprinted transfers.


----------



## Lbloves24 (Jul 2, 2007)

Printzilla said:


> They are screenprinted transfers.


 
OK next question I have a company that does all my screen printed transfer, how much do you get yours for?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Lbloves24 said:


> GOT SOME?????


Check out New Milford Photo at Iron-ALL Transfer Paper, Transfer Paper for all Fabrics | New Milford Photo.....

They just came out with a new paper similar to that which you got from ProWorld but it works on dark shirts. 

Some forum members have already started getting their samples and will be posting their test results. 

I myself am waiting anxiously....


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Lbloves24 said:


> OK I just got my DTG and I have not used it yet, but what are you talking about with the transfers? I just got some really nice paper from pro world that claims no cutting on light colored shirts, have experiments and waiting to pull it out of the wash. But, I have not found any transfer paper that looks good on a black shirts. GOT SOME?????


What DTG did you get? Does it print white ink?
Why have you not used it?

Just curious
Thinking of getting one for darks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

jswade said:


> Is there a number that is typically deemed the minimum to make screen printing worthwhile? Like say 50 garments minimum?


Whilst it varies based on the overheads of the shop, etc. a very very common minimum is 24.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Lbloves24 said:


> OK next question I have a company that does all my screen printed transfer, how much do you get yours for?


For a price comparison, you might want to try looking at some of the companies in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

An average price for a 10 x 12 image, 24 pieces, full color, is $5.


----------

